# Convention Question



## derekwolff (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello,

I have never been to a furry convention before, but I am hoping that will change. I am wondering if anyone could recommend some good conventions to start with, preferably close to Arizona. And what are the best methods to try to find people to share a room with?

Hope you can help me.


----------



## Teal (Jan 12, 2013)

This http://www.furaffinity.net/user/azfurcon/ is the only furry con currantly in AZ.
All the others are anime or comic/sci-fi cons.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, Arizona is pretty much a deadzone for furry conventions. However, you still have the statewide meets that happen time from time.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 12, 2013)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/List_of_conventions_by_attendance

 Start pokin'.


----------



## derekwolff (Jan 12, 2013)

TealMoon, I wasn't even aware this existed. Thank you so much!


----------



## Teal (Jan 12, 2013)

derekwolff said:


> TealMoon, I wasn't even aware this existed. Thank you so much!


 No prob, being a first time con the more people who know the better.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 12, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> No prob, being a first time con the more people who know the better.



Get 'em to pay for an FA banner ad. That'll get them attention.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 12, 2013)

yes it would. i only heard about Biggest Little Fur Con in Reno, NV because they have a banner ad on FA.

if you're willing to travel a bit though theres that one and there is also Califur and then also Furry Fiesta in Texas


----------

